# How to be the world's greatest ISP



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How to be the world's greatest ISP (2 web pages).

*We're not always aware of it here in the USA, but there are many ISPs out there in the world who do things quite differently than what we're used to. Some of these ISPs ideas are even really good. Ars surveys the global ISP landscape and paints a picture of what a dream ISP might look like.*

Dreaming, on a lazy winter's day...at least for the U.S. of A. 

-- Tom


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

The worlds greatest ISP would be one that does not monitor file hashes and has 100+ MB download and upload streams...


----------

